# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Cháu gái Britney cover ca khúc của bác

## ketsat

*Cháu gái Britney cover ca khúc của bác*


*Bé Maddie hát h**ơ**i b**ị** yêu nhé!*

<div style="text-align: center">_Maddie vs. Britney Spears – “Up N’ Down”_​</div> <div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> Ngày hôm qua, *Britney Spears* đã hớn hở khoe với các fan video cô cháu gái 3 tuổi *Maddie*, con gái đầu lòng của em gái *Jamie Lynn Spears* cover ca khúc *Up N’ Down* của mình. Mặc dù “ca sĩ nhí” chỉ hát một đoạn ngắn và không rõ giai điệu cho lắm nhưng các fan vẫn “đổ rụp” bởi sự đáng yêu “chết người” của cô bé. Không ít fan còn tiên đoán rằng rất có thể sau này *Maddie* cũng sẽ trở thành một ngôi sao nhạc pop đình đám như bác của mình. *Up N’ Down* là một ca khúc nằm trong album mới nhất của *Brit*,*Femme Fatale*.

Các tin khác:
nhat kim anh 
dang nhap facebook 
cach lam dep 
than dong 3 tuoi 
thoi trang nam

----------

